# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  WakataDreamer's Dreamworld

## WakataDreamer

Hello and welcome to my Dream Journal, aka WakataDreamer's Dreamworld.

My written dream journal extends back many years, but for the sake of not going insane trying to type all of that up, I'm going to start from the dream I remember from last night and go from there. I am using Banhurt's DreamJournal 2.3, feel free to use it yourself.

Enjoy the show!  :smiley: 

~

22.08.2009Arabian Rooftop (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I was Lawrence of Arabia.  I was wearing Lawrence's Arabian garb, but it was all black instead of white (it looked really cool). I was on a rooftop of some building in Arabia, and there was this old lady in front of me who closely resembled an old lady who is a family friend in real life. 

At this point, the dream switches over to being what I like to call a "movie dream," where you are not an active participant but are merely watching the dream play out in a third-person view.

Now I can see the entire scene, and all of the surrounding area. Now I get a much better picture of where Lawrence (its not me anymore, now its a DC because it switched to being a movie dream) is.

Lawrence is standing on a very large, flat rooftop, facing the old lady who I mentioned above. Behind the lady are some DCs whos exact appearances I don't recall, as they were inconsequential, and behind Lawrence is Hayden Panetierre, flanked by two black guys.

The old lady speaks to Lawrence. She says, "Do you see that point over there? Here, they call it El Domingo." The "camera" (my view) zooms out, and I see that the rooftop is that of a massive rectangular building in the middle of a small desert that surrounds it, and that symbolizes Arabia. To the left of the desert is a dome-topped skyscraper (which she was referring to) that is much smaller than the building in the desert. It has a small point on top, capped by a spherical red light. Next to it is another skyscraper, smaller still than the dome-topped one. The smaller skyscraper is not dome-topped but is rectangular.

To the left of those two skyscrapers, still further away, is a massive, massive, MASSIVE building that looks like the Empire State Building magnified by 100. I get the feeling that it is on the border of America, and if one continued left then one would find themselves in America.

All of the sudden the camera suddenly snaps back to the rooftop and zooms in on Hayden. She has a wooden staff, and playfully jabs one of the black guys with it (or maybe she just poked it in his direction, I don't remember). From off-screen comes the old lady's voice, saying "Claire (lol), what are you doing?" Hayden answers (in a very sexual-reference sort of way), "I'm just jerking around with a stick."

~

----------


## WakataDreamer

I remembered a bunch last night, but I only remembered a bit of each (a dream fragment, as it’s called). 

No lucids, unfortunately. Maybe tonight.  ::|: 

23.08.2009White Volvos (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I was driving down a two-way road. The oncoming traffic, on the left, was made up in its entirety of white Volvos (American-market 1992 model Volvo 240 sedans, to be precise). Every car was the same.

My parents used to have this car, and sold it to my grandfather when we moved, so its no surprise that such a particular type of car would appear in my dream.

~ 
23.08.2009Awkward Mall Situation (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I was in the mall, with my sister. For some reason she was wearing a diaper, and crapped in her pants (lol). My mom futilely tried to hurry her out of the mall, as this man who I think was a famous politician went up to her and started talking to her.

This was one of the most random dreams I've had in a while.

~
23.08.2009Stained Hands (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







There was something with liquid in it (some kind of vessel), and the liquid was supposed to be white for some reason. It was used to wash your hands, by dipping them in. As a result of some sort of mistake or malfunction, the liquid was red. Upon dipping your hands in, they would be stained a light red. 

This one was weird.

~
23.08.2009The Purple Lighter (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I had bought this purple Bic lighter. It was rectangular (normally-shaped), and the outside had a funny texture (something between that of plastic and that of rubber). I sparked it a few times, realizing that it was the same lighter that I had looked at while in the checkout line at the local grocery store earlier that day (IRL). How this failed to make me realize it was a dream, I do not know.

~

I hope for a lucid tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## WakataDreamer

I'm a bit pressed for time today, so I may not be able to type out and post my dreams from last night.

I remember three or four, and if such is the case that I can't upload them today, I'll get them on here tomorrow and make a distinction so that you know which ones are from what day.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Okay, here they are!  :smiley: 
24.08.2009Scottish Battle Montage (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I heard a bit of narration, saying in a Scottish voice things like, "Ye can never defeat the Scots." While this voice-over was going on, visually I was seeing scenes reminiscent of medieval Scottish warfare, such as that of a Scottish sword stuck in the ground, and hat of a rural Scottish army charging the camera.

I had just watched Braveheart before going to bed, which explains this seemingly random montage.

~
24.08.2009Running in Circles (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





Me and my family were inside this wooden building that looked a bit like an old log cabin (from the inside, at least). The back wall of it had two doors to the outside, one midway between the left edge of the wall and the middle of the wall, and one midway between the right edge of the wall and the middle of the wall. My dad exited out the right door, and I followed him. Outside was this wilderness area, with rocks and grass. Suddenly, my dad made a running arc to the left door and back into the building. Then, inside, he ran and arced to the right door and went back out. He then arced through the wilderness area, back again to the left door and inside. He was running in a circle. He continued to go in this circle, as I tried to keep up. I said, "What the hell are you doing?!" My mother looked very confused as well. He replied, "I'm looking for something."

Some of my DCs are soo stupid...

~
24.08.2009Surpise Magazine Delivery (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





My father plopped a 1-inch thick, purplish-pink magazine down onto a table in front of me. I got a feeling that I had been expectantly waiting for it, and I was delighted by the fact that it had come.

This was very, very short.

~

----------


## WakataDreamer

Okay, time to get you guys up to speed (I’ve been busy for a while and haven’t been able to update this until now).

Please note that the date on each dream is the date when I recorded it in my written journal, so each dream actually took place the night before the date indicated on it.

Here we go!...

25.08.2009Headphones and Dystopia (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





It's the future. Humanity has sufferred a massive population reduction, in fact all that's left is a group of about 50, no more than 100 or so survivors. They explore what's left of the world, wandering through a building and trying to salvage things. Jamie, the boy from the movie 'Empire of the Sun,' is among them. They find a few pairs of headphones and try them on, but they don't work. All of the sudden I'm Jamie, and the people have suddenly been shrunk down to miniature size. One older man, who looks like he came straight out of a typical Western movie, calls to me. He says, "Check out these mini ear tubing headphones! They really work his time!" He has in his ears these headpjones that look like typical earbuds, but in place of the bud is a mere thin layer around the wire underneath. I hear a voice, saying something like, "The latest scientific breakthrough!"

I had watched 'Empire of the Sun' right before going to bed, so having Jamie in it isnt surprising.This was the first night of my MILDing attempts... I'm experimenting with it.

No luck yet, obviously, but that was to be expected on the first night of a MILD attempt.

I'll let you guys know when it works, until then just know that each night I am trying.

~
26.08.2009Prisoner (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I was in... rrgh its hard to describe... perhaps the closest thing to it that would give you a picture of the place is of a British embassy in the Middle East (like that one in Lawrence of Arabia). There was a man there, a man in a tan British army uniform who had a blue Nalgene-type water bottle.I was friends with him. The building I was in was strange, downstairs (the first floor) was normal but the second floor consisted of a small room that had a shaft leading downstairs in an alcove at one wall (no, not stairs, an open-air _shaft_). There was some emergency downstairs, and my friend quickly jumped down the shaft/chute, accidently leaving his water bottle on top of an oddly placed cabinet that was attached to the wall on the inside of the shaft about halfway down. I reached my arm down and grabbed the lid, then having recovered it went down after him. I found him in some sort of line that officers were in to receive water, and he was grateful that I had returned it (and filled it before giving it to him), as he could then skip the wait in line and just drink from his bottle. 

Then something happened, don't know what... I think that time skipped forward a bit. All of the sudden I found myself on the second floor. The alcove was fenced off with iron bars, I was trapped upstairs with no access to the shute... the bars blocked my way. My friend was on the other side of the bars, in the alcove. He looked at me, sad that he had to guard me. I was angry to be imprisoned like this, I didn't even know the reason for it. 

I slipped out of the dream at this point, but V-DELDed to slip back in. Yes, DELD, not DEILD. I didn't become lucid somehow, even though I consciounsly went back into the dream.

I pictured this list of options of things that I could do to escape. I selected the option, 'Punch him,' imagined myself virtually clicking on it, and with that the dream reformed around me and...

He looked at me with a look that told me that he knew that I had to do this, and wasn't angry with me for what I was about to do. Through the bars I punched him, and was about to wrench off the iron gate and escape when suddenly the dreamscene abruptly changed.

Me and my friend, who was kind of groggy from the punch, were on a beach surrounded by absolute sheer nothingness. The visual clarity and sharpness of the sand and the beach surpassed that of real life (an abstract concept and one that has to be experienced to be understood). My friend was lying on the sand. I got up, but then suddenly it wasn't me getting up, since the dream suddenly switched to third person (a "movie dream" as I call it). The person who I had been was now a DC (if this sounds confusing, don't overthink it).

Suddenly, a veritable ocean of water surged out of nowhere, roaring over and flooding the beach. The DC who was now playing the character that I had been, and the DC who was my friend the British officer, were suddenly clinging to the wing of a yellow airplane (a dinghy yellow, the sort that was referred to as "yeller" in the olden days) that was skimming over the surface of the chaotic crashing water below. The plane flew off-screen, and the dream ended. 

~
28.08.2009Don Juan Encounter (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I was walking with Carlos Castaneda. He smiled, an introduced me to his teacher, don Juan. Don Juan wore a grey suit, and looked cleaned up. We were in an area resembling the Vasquez Rocks in California (shown in the picture above), and somehow I knew that we were on the inside edge of a remote desert somewhere in Mexico. I climbed up one rock to get to a tree that was on top. Supposedly, don Juan had made it. It had only been a trunk, and he had gather massive arms from other trees and bolted them to the trunk to produce a very cool looking, leafless tree with arms that peacefully swayed a bit on their bolts (giving it a very relaxing, harmonious appearance).

I had a few school friends with me, and we all clambered up into the tree, testing the branches and finding positions on it to sit or stand and observe the landscape. I put my feet on a branch that was not swaying at all, either because it was tightly bolted or because perhaps the trunk had a few natural arms before don Juan modified it, and perhaps this was one of them. Either way, it was very stable. With my hands, I grasped a swaying, bolted arm on either side of me. 

Suddenly one of my friends pushed me from the side. I maintained my grasp on the bolted branches, but my feet were pushed off of the stable arm underneath to hang suspended in the air. I frantically clung to the bolted arms, thinking they would break off under my weight, before realizing that they were indeed strong enough to hold me and that I had nothing to fear.

When I say "arms," I am referring to the very thick branches of the tree coming directly from the trunk, if you needed any clarification to get a better picture or understanding of my descriptions above.

~
29.08.2009Castaneda Ally (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I tried one of the psychoactive plants containing the entities referred to as "allies" in Carlos Castaneda's books. I think that the one I sampled was devil's weed (_Datura_) although I cannot be sure.

It did not produce the described effect of devil's weed, though, instead it produced a psychedelic trip to another realm, a crazy place of lights and shapes.

~
29.08.2009Websites and Photostitch (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





A friend of mine had recently returned from a trip to another country, and had uploaded "photos his dad had taken [while there]" to this website with a black-background-bold-red-text color scheme. I logged onto my computer and checked it out (its weird how electronics supposedly fail in most people's dreams, because they never do in mine, no electronic/electric item has ever failed to work properly and normally in any dream of mine). It turned out that the "photos" were really just one MASSIVE photo, which I think had been made by stitching a lot of smaller pics together. A window on the site displayed the portion of the photo that you were currently looking at, and you could scroll left, right, up or down in the pic in order to see other parts, as well as zoom in (the zoom wasn't great, it got blurry after not too much zooming in, but oh well). 

I had commented on the pic, and my comment was shown below another anonymous person's, below the window where the pic was shown (my comment had been, "If you put it to some of the AMADEUS music it would be better! Great photo!" and his response below it had been, "lol thanks man"). Suddenly, the voice of my friend came out of the blue and said, in a deathly serious tone, "Oh shit." I scrolled around the pic, thinking maybe he was referring to something in it (stupid non-lucid logic), but found nothing unusual or scary anywhere in the picture.

I then "woke up" into an FA, which will be the next dream I post.
~
29.08.2009SP Extravaganza (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





I woke up from the previous dream, "Websites and Photostitch," in SP.

I was like, "Oh great." After much struggling I broke SP, then looked under my bed to see if my cat was under there, because she wasn't on my bed where she normally is and sometimes she goes under my bed. She was under there, and looked at me. I was about to pet her, when I woke up, this time for real!

It had all been an FA! My brain had even faked the SP, lol.

And then, guess what? The rest isn’t dreams, but even still...

So I wake up in SP in an FA. Then, I woke up for real...

_in SP again!_ C'mon!

So, then I broke SP (this time for real), but then started to think about my dreams, held still thinking for too long, and SP claimed me *again!* So I broke it *again,* AND THEN THE SAME THING HAPPENED!

*Yet again, it reclaimed its hold on me, and I broke it once more.

*Finally, I decided to keep moving slightly to prevent it from taking hold again, and eventually my brain finally "woke up" completely and realized that I was conscious and didn't put me into SP again.

Rrrrr... damn subconscious.

~


Still attempting to MILD, hopefully it will pay off soon.

 :smiley:

----------


## WakataDreamer

Holy shit, haven't updated this in a _while._  ::holyshit:: 

I will soon, never fear.  I have loads more dreams to update this with.

----------


## Sinjin

> To the left of those two skyscrapers, still further away, is a massive, massive, MASSIVE building that looks like the Empire State Building magnified by 100. I get the feeling that it is on the border of America, and if one continued left then one would find themselves in America.





you speak of Lawrence from Arabia and seeing buildings in the desert. 





> "To the left of the desert is a dome-topped skyscraper (which she was referring to) that is much smaller than the building in the desert. It has a small point on top, *capped by a spherical red light*. Next to it is another skyscraper, smaller still than the dome-topped one. The smaller skyscraper is not dome-topped but is rectangular.
> 
> To the left of those two skyscrapers, still further away, *is a massive, massive, MASSIVE building that looks like the Empire State Building magnified by 100*. I get the feeling that it is on the border of America, and if one continued left then one would find themselves in America.
> "



I have a few questions


- Can you please tell where the FIRST desert this most likely was located.. somewhere india/china/africa/us/australia ?
- Do you know which _time_ these events occured. *Did you have any notion of the time*? Future, Past, Present
- Besides the red domed lights (I saw those too)  did you see any other signs of technological "advancements" mechanical transport /Was there *any* kind of transport available? 

I've made some illustrations (blended images) after I had my dreams 

Do you recognise any of these images? FYI : the point of view was different 




Also these images, they might be related.



Please try and remember.

----------

